# Potters Manor July



## gaz82 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi there after seeing a post of this place last week we had to go and check this out, this is not my first Manor house I have looked round but this is the first place I have found with so much stuff in it!

This property is fascinating but the big question I keep asking myself is why did they leave suddenly and not take their positions with them.....very strange 

Next month we will be visiting a derelict communal air raid shelter in Worthing

FYI this my first post can someone tell how to upload my photos?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 27, 2010)

Hiya Gaz,

Welcome to DP. The thread below will tell you how to upload your pics using Photobucket. Look forward to seeing your explore. 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6744[/ame]


----------



## gaz82 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there after taking ages to upload these images here are the photos Baggins & I took form Potters Manor 2 weeks ago, as I said in my previous message this place is a gold mine of really interesting stuff!
















































































































I Hope you enjoy the photos, my first photo post!!


----------



## Amiee (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice photos Gaz, its interesting to see what people have leftbehind, and the history they leave in the house.. 

Any idea when it was built.. bit of research/googling could answer your questions


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 6, 2010)

Amiee said:


> Nice photos Gaz, its interesting to see what people have leftbehind, and the history they leave in the house..
> 
> Any idea when it was built.. bit of research/googling could answer your questions



I understand it was built in 1904 but dont hold me to that.


----------



## wsmbm (Aug 9, 2010)

That's look brilliant. I'd love a look about in there. Some great shots. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brimo25 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Potters Manor Survival?*

I visited this cracking site the other day and it was still intact, however today friends of mine went there and as they were leaving it was descended on by a gang of noisy destructive teens.
Iwonder whether it will survive the summer holidays?

*'Take only photographs leave only footprints'​*


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I will let you know in a couple of weeks as I intend to pop along and take a nosey around


----------



## mc_nebula (Aug 12, 2010)

brimo25 said:


> I visited this cracking site the other day and it was still intact, however today friends of mine went there and as they were leaving it was descended on by a gang of noisy destructive teens.
> Iwonder whether it will survive the summer holidays?
> 
> *'Take only photographs leave only footprints'​*



So I presume your mates did the right thing, and called the security company/police, did they?


----------



## pottersmanor (Aug 23, 2010)

I was there today and someone has totally destroyed the staircase. Why? it was so beautiful. A lot of damage has been caused over the years by "visitors". I orignally saw it in 2007 when the conservatory was still in place. It is so sad that some people need to smash things up.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 23, 2010)

pottersmanor said:


> I was there today and someone has totally destroyed the staircase. Why? it was so beautiful. A lot of damage has been caused over the years by "visitors". I orignally saw it in 2007 when the conservatory was still in place. It is so sad that some people need to smash things up.



Welcome to DP..if you have any shots from the past three years please put them up.I am in contact with a relative regarding this place and she has been updating me info-wise.


----------



## pottersmanor (Aug 23, 2010)

I met the previous owner, it was all very sad when she left. I have spoken to a relative a long time ago too. I have thousands of pictures, although I am not a photographer its just a lovely place to be. I did some landscaping work there a few years back and it looked absolutely stunning when we'd finished, alas, its all grown back now. I also have pictures from the 50's where the gardener is happily digging away in his suit and hat!! how times change. The original house was demolished and the current house was build on a different location to the first, to make the most of the sun. I was told that it was build in 1880 - there was an outdoor swimming pool and changing room in the garden - the changing room is still there - just but the "pool" is totally overgrown now. There used to be stunning water gardens there too, all the bricks and paths were all laid out, again all overgrown now. A very expensive property to maintain! There was lots of greenhouses, an oasthouse and a gardeners cottage there too once upon a time............................

Please be careful inside the house, there are lots of weak floors and there are birds nesting in the top rooms. and if you do see anyone being disruptive, please call the police.


----------



## tommo (Aug 23, 2010)

pottersmanor said:


> I met the previous owner, it was all very sad when she left. I have spoken to a relative a long time ago too. I have thousands of pictures, although I am not a photographer its just a lovely place to be. I did some landscaping work there a few years back and it looked absolutely stunning when we'd finished, alas, its all grown back now. I also have pictures from the 50's where the gardener is happily digging away in his suit and hat!! how times change. The original house was demolished and the current house was build on a different location to the first, to make the most of the sun. I was told that it was build in 1880 - there was an outdoor swimming pool and changing room in the garden - the changing room is still there - just but the "pool" is totally overgrown now. There used to be stunning water gardens there too, all the bricks and paths were all laid out, again all overgrown now. A very expensive property to maintain! There was lots of greenhouses, an oasthouse and a gardeners cottage there too once upon a time............................
> 
> Please be careful inside the house, there are lots of weak floors and there are birds nesting in the top rooms. and if you do see anyone being disruptive, please call the police.



hi and welcome to dp

first of all thank u for coming on and helping with some of the history, i am sure i can speak for others in welcoming any photos u have and would really appreciate your spending the time to post them, it would be great to see 

its a shame that some have been there already and caused so much trouble and damage


----------



## loxley (Aug 23, 2010)

hi i went there couple of weeks age wot a place to get some shots in. why do people have to smash these places up how sad they are GET A LIFE . my pics are on my website www.loxleyphotography.co.uk 
please fill free to look .


----------



## pottersmanor (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, very inspiring!


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 23, 2010)

To Potters Manor:any older shots of this place will be warmly accepted here however bad you think they are..re the pool,my contact also told me about this and has said she still knows roughly where it is..I didnt know about a previous house being there though.Thanks for your input


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 24, 2010)

It is always very sad to see what happens to property after the last aged owner occupier dies or has to be taken into care and there are no legal means in place for distant relatives or third parties to properly care for the property in question, but don't think for one minute that this situation is the reserve of the Victorian or Edwardian manor house. Within a ten mile radius of my present home there are six properties in exactly the same situation - not grand houses but small artisan homes, the nearest is a weaver's cottage literally a stone throw from me and there are three more similar early 1800's cottages in the list. Fortunately for our terrace of weaver's cottages the 98 year old owner has distant relatives who are fighting over future ownership, so the property is well maintained and heated through the winter months - still it has been unoccupied for the last six or seven years.

It also has to be said that if the property is in a conservation area or is listed, this can actually help in the process wanton destruction - anybody who has gone through the 'listed buildings' planning process will know how time scales can be stretched into literally years of meetings and frustration. A good example of this was shown in the recent BBC4 documentary series on English Heritage, the fourth program showed the saga associated with the redevelopment of Kings Cross Station and was clear evidence of why decision by Committee usually ends up with the project being a pig's ear or a very bad compromise at best.


----------



## Rose60 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Beautiful Pics*

Thanks Gaz The pictures and the l]etter from the lady Named Lois were just fascinating I wonderif she is still alive Doubt it though 
Ihave some pics of my Mom that look like that. Sad that so many people just leave family pics and possessions behind, throw them out sell them to Antique dealers. I'd cherish them but I guess some people cant keep everything or just don't care Sad but true Rose


----------

